
Apple Open-Sources Three Cryptographic Libraries - viktorbenei
http://www.infoq.com/news/2015/10/apple-crypto-open-source
======
anonbanker
none are GPL. if you want to know why Richard Stallman doesn't view "open
source" to be actual free software, just take a peek at corecrypto.

